# stockport beer and cider festival 2013



## binka (May 2, 2013)

anyone going? been living in manchester for 7 of the last 10 years and never yet made the effort. i do drink real ale so obviously that's a good reason to go however it does mean going to stockport...


----------



## Nice one (May 2, 2013)

you can watch the sunset behind the viaduct


----------



## killer b (May 2, 2013)

kind of fancy it actually. when is it?


----------



## binka (May 2, 2013)

killer b said:


> kind of fancy it actually. when is it?


thurs 30th may to sat 1st june. lunch and evening sessions costs a couple of quid to get in. not quite sure what to expect but i have an image of hundreds of middle aged pub bores with pot bellies


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2013)

binka said:


> thurs 30th may to sat 1st june. lunch and evening sessions costs a couple of quid to get in. not quite sure what to expect but i have an image of hundreds of middle aged pub bores with pot bellies


you'll be rather out of place then


----------



## binka (May 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll be rather out of place then


not really i have a canny ability to make idle chat with a vast range of different people


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2013)

binka said:


> not really i have a canny ability to make idle chat with a vast range of different people


i meant i've never pictured you as a pot-bellied pub bore


----------



## killer b (May 2, 2013)

beer festivals are lot more cosmopolitan these days - there'll be beer bores, but also loads (and fucking loads) of everyone else. in fact, i can't come to the stockport festival 'cause it's my mate's beer festival that weekend. which is a fucking riot if you fancy a trip to the west...


----------



## binka (May 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i meant i've never pictured you as a pot-bellied pub bore


ah i see. well no obviosuly im not but i wouldn't necessarily feel out of place - make a nice change for me in fact


----------



## The Boy (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, I'd be up for this. Beer festivals are fun, right up to the point you decide to end the night with a 9% cider.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2013)

I might have a gander at this as well. Only a train ride for me. Is there a potential Urban meet up here then?


----------



## binka (May 10, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I might have a gander at this as well. Only a train ride for me. Is there a potential Urban meet up here then?


ive never met anyone off urban before but i have no objections to the idea in principle


----------



## Fedayn (May 11, 2013)

binka said:


> ive never met anyone off urban before but i have no objections to the idea in principle


 
Neither have they so long as you don't cook.


----------



## binka (May 11, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Neither have they so long as you don't cook.


is a packed lunch ok?


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2013)

binka said:


> is a packed lunch ok?


 
Ordinarily I'd say yes but this is you we're talking about.


----------



## binka (May 11, 2013)

Firky said:


> Ordinarily I'd say yes but this is you we're talking about.


are you planning on coming to the stockport beer and cider festival Firky?


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2013)

Given that I've had a liver transplant, I'd think it would be a bad idea


----------



## binka (May 11, 2013)

well fuck off out of my topic then!


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2013)




----------



## binka (May 24, 2013)

well the big event is one week away and i'm delighted to see this topic has really taken off. me and my housemates are about 70% sure we're definitely going


----------



## The Boy (May 25, 2013)

When is everyone thinking of heading there? I've no idea if I've even got any time offthat weekend but will check when I'm in later.


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2013)

I'm off camping with the nipper tomorrow. If I'm back I may head over on the train on Sat for an afternoon sesh. If the weather improves though I may stay up in the hills with the lad living on home brew and lamb chops


----------



## binka (Jun 2, 2013)

well this didn't happen. will try again next year


----------



## The Boy (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, I ended up having to work all weekend.


----------

